# stupid question is a H7 bulb brighter than an H3?



## shortys7777 (Apr 7, 2004)

i have no idea i just figured its a higher number so its brighter. thinking of some hella driving/fog lights. the H7 bulb the brighter ones???


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: stupid question is a H7 bulb brighter than an H3? (shortys7777)*

No, the number has nothing to do with light output. Standard H3 and H7 are both 55watt and produce about the same amount of light. H2 and H9 are brighter.



_Modified by dennisgli at 9:59 AM 3-31-2006_


----------



## shortys7777 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: stupid question is a H7 bulb brighter than an H3? (dennisgli)*

so what is the difference with an H7 and a H3??? will one look more yellow than the other or what?


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: stupid question is a H7 bulb brighter than an H3? (shortys7777)*

I think that because the H7 has a little cap on the front of the bulb it tends to restrict light front shooting stright out in front. Other than that they are both light bulbs.


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: stupid question is a H7 bulb brighter than an H3? (BrunoVdub)*

each one lends itself to a particular optic design/function


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: stupid question is a H7 bulb brighter than an H3? (shortys7777)*

I don't think the H3 and H7 spec's define the color of the light.
There's some basic info' on the different bulb types at RallyLights.com.


----------



## RatRedux (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: stupid question is a H7 bulb brighter than an H3? (shortys7777)*

The 55 watt H3 produces 1450 lumens and the H7 produces 1500 lumens so the H7 is slightly brighter.


----------



## Gigitt (May 26, 2004)

*Re: stupid question is a H7 bulb brighter than an H3? (RatRedux)*

It is also the design of the globe and ultemately the design of the reflector it is going to be used in = how the globe will perform.
And the question is raised... Why do you need to know... you converting H7 to H3 globes ????


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: stupid question is a H7 bulb brighter than an H3? (Gigitt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gigitt* »_It is also the design of the globe and ultemately the design of the reflector it is going to be used in = how the globe will perform.


To what Gigitt said, those two bulbs will be identical (1450lms vs 1500lms means they are identical).
It's in the headlight housing that the differences are found. And that can vary from mfr to mfr.
But if we are talking about these two bulbs, if they were tested outside the headlight, both are the same.
55w is 55w at 12v's.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: stupid question is a H7 bulb brighter than an H3? (nater)*

Well I wouldn't call 1450 and 1500 "identical". But light output will probably vary more than that with voltage variations and just different bulb samples.
But the real question for the original poster is what Hella lights he's thinking of getting. That is more important than what bulbs they use.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: stupid question is a H7 bulb brighter than an H3? (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_Well I wouldn't call 1450 and 1500 "identical". 
I knew someone would bring this up.








But 3.45% is really about identical when you think about it. In other words, I guess I should have said something like, "it's not noticeable".
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Either way, the two bulb types are COMPLETELY different in their size so stick with what the lamp is supposed to take. I forget what the original question was specifically regarding but the H3's are not usually found in low beams, just fogs. But I've seen H7's as fogs and low beams.
But to change a fog to H7 when it's designed for H3 would take some modding...only b/c the focal points of those bulbs are just so far off.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: stupid question is a H7 bulb brighter than an H3? (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_But the real question for the original poster is what Hella lights he's thinking of getting. That is more important than what bulbs they use.


After reading this first post again...
Are you looking more at a driving light setup or fog lights? The two are different in the way they are used (or how/where they can be mounted).


----------



## shortys7777 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: stupid question is a H7 bulb brighter than an H3? (nater)*

im looking to get some hella driving lights. i want good light output with a driving light not a fog light.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: stupid question is a H7 bulb brighter than an H3? (shortys7777)*

Are you planning on mounting them on top of the bumper, between the headlights?


----------



## shortys7777 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: stupid question is a H7 bulb brighter than an H3? (dennisgli)*

no there gonna go under.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: stupid question is a H7 bulb brighter than an H3? (shortys7777)*

The higher off the ground the better. But I can understand if you don't want a Baja light bar on your roof







.
So the Hella Micro DE projector would be great - but probably too much money!
Maybe the Hella FF75? Nice free form that uses H7 bulbs. Not expensive and you could try the Osram 65watt ultra high output H7s.








I'd try asking in the Passat forum to see what has worked for people. I'm not really sure what it's like under the bumper for fitting an aftermarket light.


----------



## shortys7777 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: stupid question is a H7 bulb brighter than an H3? (dennisgli)*

alright. im looking for distance not wide. because the stock headlights on my passat suck. i was thinking of going with something like the hella 530 they looks big and will fit in under my bumper and maybe give it a euro look. we'll see. thanks


_Modified by shortys7777 at 9:59 PM 4-8-2006_


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: stupid question is a H7 bulb brighter than an H3? (shortys7777)*

I think the Hella 530 is an older design but it should be fine. I think it is just a matter of what you can get to fit down there.
Pictures when you are done would be enjoyed!


----------

